# LAtest Ubuntu CD



## champ_rock (Nov 12, 2005)

has anyone recieved the latest ubuntu cd's by post????? its been a long time


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2005)

I hv applied for it since a long time, but hv not received yet!


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

NOt yet .I ordered 1 month back


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2005)

i voted yes.But i downloaded CD


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 12, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> i voted yes.But i downloaded CD


Ditto


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 13, 2005)

sorrry man... but this was not about downloading.... anyone can downlad........

my question was if u have recieved the cd's or not........................
(and nt that wheateher u have treid it or not)????????????


----------



## desertwind (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes. got it today. I was thinking of downloading it. It has been ordered a long time ago.


> 2005-09-21: 5 CDs (sent to shipping company)



I got 5 set of install/live cds. I'm ready to share.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 15, 2005)

Waiting for mine...........


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2005)

I got my copies today


----------



## vignesh (Nov 15, 2005)

I only ordered on 7th of Oct..I guess it wil take a few more days /


----------



## kato (Nov 15, 2005)

2005-10-24: 20 CDs (sent to shipping company)

i ordered in october still not got it.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 15, 2005)

@kato: i ordered a month before you, and got it only yesterday. Wait. You'll get it.


----------



## kato (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah i know i will wait even three months for it i m in no hurry


----------



## vignesh (Nov 16, 2005)

I usually get mine in a maximum of 4 weeks.


----------



## e-freak (Nov 16, 2005)

It took over 2 months for Hoary to arrive at my place. I have ordered long time back. But I just cudnt wait for it so I downloaded the CD  Breezy is so cool!


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 16, 2005)

it matter s with the amount of cd's u order........ when i ordered 10 cd's they reached me in 1 month........ and when i ordered 50 .. i got them in 3 months........


----------



## desertwind (Nov 16, 2005)

No. of Cds has nothing to do with delivery time. This time i've ordered only 5 cs and took almost 3 months.

I got one shipment of 30 cds within a month earlier.

It depends on their order traffic. They may be getting millions of order now, thats why its delayed. mind that they have to keep it free.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 17, 2005)

It will take some time now because people all over the world have ordered for Breezy...If you order a little later maybe we will get it faster...


----------



## e-freak (Nov 17, 2005)

I think Canonical should stop sending free CDs to people so easily. Many ppl think that Canonical distributes free CDs so that they can have more ppl to use Linux....something like a conversion mechanism. It also gives ppl a feeling that Linux is actually free (gratis).


----------



## cryptid (Nov 18, 2005)

well i ordered it around one and a half month back and just received the cds 2-3 days back ,,,, if any of u guys are from hyderabad and need the cds try contacting me on (9885412413) i have 10-x86 architecture cds , 10-64bit computer cds and 3-cds for ppc


----------



## cryptid (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope there is some thing like advancebooking for Ubuntu 6.10 Dapper so that i will get it with in 15-20 days time


----------



## vignesh (Nov 18, 2005)

Drapper Drake is 6.04 not 6.10....


----------



## godsownman (Nov 19, 2005)

2005-10-27: 10 CDs (sent to shipping company)

Not even a month done, I shall have to wait for a long time sadly.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 20, 2005)

Drapper will not release till April.


----------



## kato (Nov 20, 2005)

so when will we be able to book it (drapoer)


----------



## e-freak (Nov 21, 2005)

Canonical has gone crazy! I had ordered 3 Breezy CDs, one each for x86, x86_64 and Mac. I just received FIFTEEN CDs, 10 of x86, 3 of x86_64 and 2 of Mac!!!

If anyone needs the x86 CDs, please contact me. I am located in Mumbai (Thane to be specific).


----------



## vignesh (Nov 21, 2005)

Recd my cds today..  



> 2005-10-07: 5 CDs (sent to shipping company)


----------



## kato (Nov 21, 2005)

maybe i may recieve in next 10 days too as i saw it said sent to shipping company on 27 oct so may get it next few days i will be happy if i get it fast as i was itching to download it.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 22, 2005)

Its says that the moment you order a standard request.Only a custom request will take time to be accepted and then sent.


----------



## kato (Nov 22, 2005)

oh mine was custom obviuosly was ur custom request too i have to give it to many of my friends to and currently downloading kubuntu which is dead slow


----------



## Aries (Nov 23, 2005)

I got around 50 copies of the same

5 Mac, 5 AMD and 40 PC CD sets


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Nov 23, 2005)

Aries said:
			
		

> I got around 50 copies of the same
> 
> 5 Mac, 5 AMD and 40 PC CD sets



Are you planning to distribute it or something?


----------



## vignesh (Nov 23, 2005)

50 cds...My god thats a lot.There are even people who order 650 cds to distrubute it at fests..


----------



## Aries (Nov 23, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> 50 cds...My god thats a lot.There are even people who order 650 cds to distrubute it at fests..



Yes, I distribute it to friends. relatives, office guys etc. I have around 90+ Ubuntu 4.10 sets also, and around 70+ 5.04 sets too. I will give away all of then by the end of December


----------



## kato (Nov 23, 2005)

i ordered 20 coz many of my friends asked it i guess my wait is driving me impatient  i feel like downloading it


----------



## navneeth_snr (Nov 23, 2005)

Not yet got Ubuntu! Hoping to get them in few days!


----------



## vignesh (Nov 24, 2005)

Got 20 more today...I don`t know why ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2005)

I hv not received the pack yet!
Still waiting..............


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 25, 2005)

I have not recd. yet, nyways i d/l ed already.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 25, 2005)

Aries said:
			
		

> vignesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you live I thought ordering more than 60 the customs taxes are leived.Happened to my friend once.The package was torn with 50cds and a customs of 482 bucks..How come you have 90+ ,70+ ..


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

i have registered with their website 3 days ago

havent got the activation  mail till now


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ooops  sorry got the registration mail

it was in the bulk folder didnt c it ...


----------



## vignesh (Dec 2, 2005)

There is an option to edit a post hope you know that


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 3, 2005)

I've got the ubuntu cd's just arrived 10 nicely packed CD's!


----------



## cnukutti (Dec 3, 2005)

I got my 5.10 CDs but the older 5.04 CDs pack is still in the post office and the post man asks me to pay the custom duty(Rs900). I said to return the package back.
_____________
*feeds.feedburner.com/fslog.gif


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry for being so ignorant .
But can anyone tell me what is this all about?
What is this 'UBUNTY'??


----------



## mehulved (Dec 3, 2005)

Ubuntu is a linux distro. Check it out here Ubuntu


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

UBUNTU is a Linux Distro 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux 

Wiki is GOD and thee answers all.....


----------



## champ_rock (Dec 4, 2005)

i recieved the latest ones     all of them rock.......... they have surely done a good thing........ good packing this time unlike the last time......


----------



## vignesh (Dec 4, 2005)

cnukutti said:
			
		

> I got my 5.10 CDs but the older 5.04 CDs pack is still in the post office and the post man asks me to pay the custom duty(Rs900). I said to return the package back.
> _____________
> *feeds.feedburner.com/fslog.gif



How many did you order ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 4, 2005)

its been about two and half months....but hafnt received any CDs yet!


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2005)

If it goes that way I got a loong wait. I just ordered 5 cd's a week back.


----------



## agnels (Dec 6, 2005)

I have ordered 15 CD approved and sent to the shipping company on 23/11/2005.
Will I have to pay any taxes or postage for that??


----------



## e-freak (Dec 6, 2005)

agnels said:
			
		

> I have ordered 15 CD approved and sent to the shipping company on 23/11/2005.
> Will I have to pay any taxes or postage for that??



No!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 7, 2005)

HURRAH!!!!!!!  

Today I got my UBUNTU 5.10 CD pack......

40 - x86 architecture
10 - 64-bit
5 - Mac


----------



## kato (Dec 10, 2005)

sorry i forgot to post itself that i recieved my 20 CDs for my PC of Ubuntu 5.10. I got it around 28 or 29 last month which was the date i expected it as it came after around a month or two to Vignesh who is laso from chennai. My mom was suspicious that who wud send me so many CDs but she opened it and read wat was written on the back of it and made out wat it was.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2005)

hi guyz im new and ye ive recieved my set of 5 cds a few days back ; took me a month to get em


----------



## vignesh (Dec 11, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> sorry i forgot to post itself that i recieved my 20 CDs for my PC of Ubuntu 5.10. I got it around 28 or 29 last month which was the date i expected it as it came after around a month or two to Vignesh who is laso from chennai. My mom was suspicious that who wud send me so many CDs but she opened it and read wat was written on the back of it and made out wat it was.



Me too..Bombarded with Q`s from all the people I had given...


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 11, 2005)

Me too.. I said i was a part time developer ar canonical..  Howzzat


----------



## kato (Dec 11, 2005)

good idea there satish but everyoen knows i m zero in linux and open sorce so wont believe anyways i gave away many cds but still have some left so anyone in chennai in anna nagar needs them can ask me


----------



## cyboincomp (Dec 16, 2005)

hey "open source code fighter"
 anyone from mumbai and is willing to give me the cds plz reply


----------



## vignesh (Dec 16, 2005)

Get the latest LFY magazine ..They have given Ubuntu livecd..


----------



## IG (Dec 25, 2005)

Ordered on 23 November.Got Cd's today......Posting this from the newly installed 5.10 64 bit


----------



## vignesh (Dec 25, 2005)

How `s the 64 bit version ?


----------



## IG (Dec 25, 2005)

Good so far....but some probs also....


----------



## bholu (Jan 3, 2006)

hey got CD form my friend, 
I  used the Live CD but it takes more time compare to Knopix.
hey guys but my Net wasn not workon in live CD.


----------

